
Show HN: Complete Numpy-only 3D rendering pipeline - belzebalex
https://github.com/belzebalex/pyWireframeRenderer
======
stanfordkid
It doesn’t do rasterization or culling in Numpy, so I wouldn’t call it a
complete rendering pipeline.

Cool proof of concept — But not particularly surprising that you can do matrix
multiplications on points using a matrix library. Pyrr is another good library
that is built specifically for this 3D use case.

~~~
belzebalex
Yeah, that's just for teaching purpose. There's no way to lose yourself in the
code as there's only a few lines for parsing the .obj file and everything else
is the pipeline.

~~~
stanfordkid
Nice! It is definitely a very easy way to understand the different matrices
involved in 3D rendering.

------
osmanmesutozcan
Cool stuff! I have something very similar built in JS
[https://codepen.io/osmanmesutozcan/pen/wjNvvP](https://codepen.io/osmanmesutozcan/pen/wjNvvP)

~~~
belzebalex
Yes and no: you're doing all the rendering in JS without any framework, that's
true. But, you're not using a traditional "everything is a matrix
multiplication" concept using homogenous coordinates. You're suming vectors
coordinates instead of multiplying by a translation matrix.

